# What I got after Christmas



## sachem allison (Jan 11, 2013)

This is in reference to the what did you get for christmas post earlier.

I wrote that I got nothing the same as I always get, not even socks and I need socks or something like that.

Well I received 48 pairs of socks in a plethora of colors ( the pink paisley is my favorite), 6- molasses cookies, 6 oatmeal cookies, an awesome loaf of flax, nut poppy seed bread, and a hot wheels car. Been playing with the car all day. ate half the loaf and all the cookies were eaten by the staff.

Thanks, KKF. Merry belated Christmas and Happy New Year
son


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 11, 2013)

Now all you need to do is mention that you need underwear for your birthday. Then you'll only have to do laundry a few times a year!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 11, 2013)

Merry Christmas Son!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 11, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Now all you need to do is mention that you need underwear for your birthday. Then you'll only have to do laundry a few times a year!



love ya, darlin. The bites were lovely and having fun with the car making noises and driving all over the bar.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 11, 2013)

Which Hot Wheels car? Vintage or new?


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 11, 2013)

new in the box


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 11, 2013)

well it was in the box


----------



## Igasho (Jan 11, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Now all you need to do is mention that you need underwear for your birthday. Then you'll only have to do laundry a few times a year!



or not wear underwear :ubersexy:


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 11, 2013)

Pic of 48 pairs of socks?


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 12, 2013)

I've warn about six pairs. I'll take pics tomorrow. I gave 12 of the smaller ones to my cook and 6 of the pink ones to his sister. She thinks you guys are weird by the way.


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome! Socks are great....I have aboutt that many pairs of socks, but they are cheap walmart socks and all the same type so I don't have to worry about pairing them up.


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 12, 2013)

That is too cool.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 12, 2013)

Hahaha. Son didn't get even a custom knife by Pierre, Rader, or DT for Xmas....

(I've got your back Son. Sorry I didn't send socks.)


----------



## sachem allison (May 3, 2013)

Someone stole my hotwheels car, Dammit!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 3, 2013)

That sux. you should file a complaint with the police.:clown:


----------



## Deckhand (May 4, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Someone stole my hotwheels car, Dammit!



Any preference. I will get you a new one.


----------



## Lucretia (May 4, 2013)

No Lojack?


----------



## sachem allison (May 5, 2013)

Oh, I got it back. One of our drunk regulars had it when he came in rolling it on the bar. walked over and slapped him up side his fat head and took it back. Touch my hot wheels, I don't think so! That was a Christmas present from Lucretia, no one plays with it but, me. bastard!


----------



## Lucretia (May 5, 2013)

Best news I've had all week! Smack him again and say it's from me.


----------

